# skim milk



## zonaguy03 (Aug 6, 2007)

How much (if any) skim milk do you drink in a day?


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 7, 2007)

i have 9 cups a day, easy cheap cals.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 7, 2007)

good bad?  lots of sugar? check out my other post on natural peanut butter... maybe i should snack on milk instead of the shit i just bought from trader joes


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> i have 9 cups a day, easy cheap cals.


Why in the world would you do that?  That's not as healthy as you think it is, especially if you aren't buying organic milk.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't drink any milk.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't drink any milk.


Same here.  I'm the only one that voted none 

There is that rare occasion I get a latte and then I'll get skim milk but otherwise, none.


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 7, 2007)

wtf is wrong with milk? I wor on a farm here in New Zealand and i get it virtualy for free, id be stupid Not to use it as abig part of my diet.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2007)

The milk I like is the regular milk, no half/ half nor any other milk for me.
Can't help it, I love regular milk.


----------



## Mista (Aug 7, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> wtf is wrong with milk? I wor on a farm here in New Zealand and i get it virtualy for free, id be stupid Not to use it as abig part of my diet.



Why didn't you say it was free? Why do you even buy food? You should just live on milk.

You'd be stupid not to.


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 7, 2007)

please explain y milk is bad if its skim?


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> please explain y milk is bad if its skim?



She may have made that comment because of the ~130 grams of sugar you will be consuming with those 9 cups of skim milk. The sugar is a large part of the total calories.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

Right now I have 1/2 cup of it in my oats, then 1/2 cup straight during breakfast. Then one cup with my PWO shake.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

Fufu is partially correct.  The amount of sugars that you are drinking per day is absolutely insane and not very good for anyone!  The other reasons is because of the hormones in milk.  Have you read about the hormones in milk and the high estrogen effects?  Are you drinking raw organic milk seeing you work on a farm?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> please explain y milk is bad if its skim?



It has a negative effect on grammar and spelling.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Fufu is partially correct.  The amount of sugars that you are drinking per day is absolutely insane and not very good for anyone!  The other reasons is because of the hormones in milk.  Have you read about the *hormones *in milk and the high estrogen effects?  Are you drinking raw organic milk seeing you work on a farm?



So thats tha reason organic milk is recommended?

Ive looked at 2 comparisons of organic skim and regular skim..and the macros are identical.  The ingredients arent too far off either.  There was 1-2 things that were different.

This sort of thing reminds me of my friends mom being afraid of using the microwave cuz she read/saw on 20/20 that it gives cancer.  Not saying this sort of subject is identical to this, but I am going to be skeptical about this risk vs. reward.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm trying to drop some weight right now so no milk for me. Usually about 20oz a day though, I love skim milk.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So thats tha reason organic milk is recommended?
> 
> Ive looked at 2 comparisons of organic skim and regular skim..and the macros are identical.  The ingredients arent too far off either.  There was 1-2 things that were different.
> 
> This sort of thing reminds me of my friends mom being afraid of using the microwave cuz she read/saw on 20/20 that it gives cancer.  Not saying this sort of subject is identical to this, but I am going to be skeptical about this risk vs. reward.


The synthetic hormone rbst in milk is very well known.  That's why more and more dairy companies these days are offering rbst free milk.  This is typically, but not in all cases, organic milk.  

The rbst in milk is so bad for you and the cows that Canadian government and many European countries won't allow the use of it.

This is a heated debate between both sides.  There are tons of studies saying it's bad and lots saying it's fine.  However, the ones saying it's fine are the studies produced by the manufacturer of the rbst, Monsato.  So to me it's a biased study.

I err to the side of caution and there are too many studies out there that say rbst can cause insulin resistance, estrogen dominance and even cancer.

Just buy milk that says rBST free.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

No offence to you Akira, but I will use your example here cause it applies to many people including myself sometimes.

It amazes me how many people shrug off potential Health side effects in favour of convenience.  We are only given one life, and yes the body is pretty good at maintaining its health.  But why push your luck?


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 8, 2007)

i only drink skim milk, and how can the sugar in milk be bad if milk has a lower GI than brown rice..? Pff


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cause GI means jack.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont drink any.

I used to drink close to 2 gallons a week though


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

Drano has a lower GI than milk or brown rice.

There's more to food than just the macro and nutritional properties.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No offence to you Akira, but I will use your example here cause it applies to many people including myself sometimes.
> 
> It* amazes me how many people shrug off potential Health side effects in favour of convenience. We are only given one life, and yes the body is pretty good at maintaining its health. But why push your luck*?


I feel so guilty now.


----------



## jamie1888 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use 1 cup of Fat Free Calorie Countdown (low carb milk) at most once per day for a shake. 

8oz
45 calories
160 sodium
3g carbs
8g protein


----------



## Zinthar (Aug 8, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> I use 1 cup of Fat Free Calorie Countdown (low carb milk) at most once per day for a shake.
> 
> 8oz
> 45 calories
> ...



Can anyone comment on how healthy this stuff is?

I like having skim milk for my PWO shakes, but 12g of sugar per serving is too much.  

Anything wrong with Calorie Countdown?

Yeah, I know I could just mix the Whey with water, but I just can't stand the taste -- guess I'm a big baby.


----------



## Zinthar (Aug 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Drano has a lower GI than milk or brown rice.
> 
> There's more to food than just the macro and nutritional properties.



Drano?  Sweet, I already have some of that.  How many cals in a cup?


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 8, 2007)

god damnit, can't take back the gallon I just bought yesterday


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> god damnit, can't take back the gallon I just bought yesterday



so drink the milk.  A glass a day is not going to kill you.

It is when you do things excess (which you seem to do judging by the peanut butter thread and just about every other thread you have created since you have been here...aside from your introduction thread).

You need to learn how to balance out your food and be overal healthy and treat your cheat meals and cheat meals.  You are to "all-or-none."


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> so drink the milk.  A glass a day is not going to kill you.
> 
> It is when you do things excess (which you seem to do judging by the peanut butter thread and just about every other thread you have created since you have been here...aside from your introduction thread).
> 
> You need to learn how to balance out your food and be overal healthy and treat your cheat meals and cheat meals.  You are to "all-or-none."



I think that it's a good idea that foods that I tend to eat an access amount (peanut butter is a great example), I should not bring into the house at all.

Going a little off the subject though, can you answer this question:  why does one need fats in their diet, besides omega 3's?  What does fat do to one that is trying to loose body fat?  I consume fish oil pills and olive oil (through cooking).


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> The synthetic hormone rbst in milk is very well known.  That's why more and more dairy companies these days are offering rbst free milk.  This is typically, but not in all cases, organic milk.
> 
> The rbst in milk is so bad for you and the cows that Canadian government and many European countries won't allow the use of it.
> 
> ...



arnt u the 1 that posted how good skim milk is PWO?
And concenring rbst..Its been proven to b completly safe.. Aint nuttin wrong with milk.. If its the sugar ur worried about ur pretty hypocritical considering that ALL carbs turn to sugar in ur blood.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I think that it's a good idea that foods that I tend to eat an access amount (peanut butter is a great example), I should not bring into the house at all.
> 
> Going a little off the subject though, can you answer this question:  why does one need fats in their diet, besides omega 3's?  What does fat do to one that is trying to loose body fat?  I consume fish oil pills and olive oil (through cooking).



I agree.  I don't purchase trigger foods because I know I can't help it.  If I have something that I really like, I will go on a weekend and get a small amount of it and eat it all instead of buying a big bag and trying to be moderate with it.

Fat serves a lot of purposes in our bodies.  Hormones are synthesized from fat, they help to protect cells, they offer us the highest caloric content per gram giving us a lot of fuel in a small amount.  You can't just omit fats or only eat one type of fat.  It would be like me saying...."why do i have to eat any other vegetable besides lettuce."

Olive oil is a monounsaturated fatty acid.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I agree.  I don't purchase trigger foods because I know I can't help it.  If I have something that I really like, I will go on a weekend and get a small amount of it and eat it all instead of buying a big bag and trying to be moderate with it.
> 
> Fat serves a lot of purposes in our bodies.  Hormones are synthesized from fat, they help to protect cells, they offer us the highest caloric content per gram giving us a lot of fuel in a small amount.  You can't just omit fats or only eat one type of fat.  It would be like me saying...."why do i have to eat any other vegetable besides lettuce."
> 
> Olive oil is a monounsaturated fatty acid.



Reading what everyone has said on here, I have gotten the idea that any type of saturated and trans fat is terrible, so when I go and look at labels, I make decisions based on if there is saturated and that trans fat along with looking at the ingredients:  look to stay away from the fructose corn syrup and any syrup.


----------



## Valias (Aug 8, 2007)

> Have you read about the hormones in milk and the high *estrogen* effects?



Oh dear.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Reading what everyone has said on here, I have gotten the idea that any type of saturated and trans fat is terrible, so when I go and look at labels, I make decisions based on if there is saturated and that trans fat along with looking at the ingredients:  look to stay away from the fructose corn syrup and any syrup.



some saturated fat is not bad in your diet.  if that even has a large impact on your overal cholesterol levels has yet to really be seen anyway (save for a genetic predisposition).

Trans Fat are naturally occuring in animal meats (like beef), like conjugated linoleic acid.  However, what you may be referring to is partially hydrogenated oils which don't appear to serve any purpose to a persons health and some claim that they can lead to different forms of cancers.


high fructose corn syrup and other syrups are just sugar (added calories and crap you probably don't need).


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> some saturated fat is not bad in your diet.  if that even has a large impact on your overal cholesterol levels has yet to really be seen anyway (save for a genetic predisposition).
> 
> Trans Fat are naturally occuring in animal meats (like beef), like conjugated linoleic acid.  However, what you may be referring to is partially hydrogenated oils which don't appear to serve any purpose to a persons health and some claim that they can lead to different forms of cancers.
> 
> ...



I guess I had a mental picture that if you were consuming saturated fats, you would more likely gain/maintain your body fat% than trying to lose any body fat.  

I like to buy the roasted "ready made" chicken from albertsons and peal off the skin and just eat the white meat.  Is that good as a protein source or do they add unwanted shit in there?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Milk.

Freakin' Jodi always ruining my perception of things. I can't wait until carrots have some freak hormone in them that makes your penis fall off.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

^  I'm completely joking.  Thanks for the help. rXTL free skim milk it is!


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> arnt u the 1 that posted how good skim milk is PWO?
> And concenring rbst..Its been proven to b completly safe.. *Aint nuttin wrong with milk.. If its the sugar ur worried about ur pretty hypocritical considering that ALL carbs turn to sugar in ur blood*.



No he didn't!

Yes, all carbs eventually turn to glucose. But it is the regulation of that process in which the glucose meets its end that is important. When you consume the sugar in milk, lactose, it is nearly in the same chemical structure of glucose so it passes through the GI quickly and is ready to enter the blood. This rapid entry into the blood means the body requires an immedient and potentionally large amount of insulin to be secreted from the pancreas to have the glucose transported into muscle tissue or adipose tissue to be stored. When insulin is secreted in large sudden amounts habitually, it can lead to a resitance of the hormone. This aquired resistance can progressivly turn into full blown rejection. This is where you meet Mr. Diabetes the II, he will change your life forever if he decides to shelter in your body from irresponsible and excessive cosumption of sugar and other like "simple" carbohydrates. 

That is your endocrine physiology lesson for the day! Remember, things aren't as simple as they seem. It is safe to say 9 glasses of milk is too much.


----------



## Zinthar (Aug 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> No he didn't!
> 
> Yes, all carbs eventually turn to glucose. But it is the regulation of that process in which the glucose meets its end that is important. When you consume the sugar in milk, lactose, it is nearly in the same chemical structure of glucose so it passes through the GI quickly and is ready to enter the blood. This rapid entry into the blood means the body requires an immedient and potentionally large amount of insulin to be secreted from the pancreas to have the glucose transported into muscle tissue or adipose tissue to be stored. When insulin is secreted in large sudden amounts habitually, it can lead to a resitance of the hormone. This aquired resistance can progressivly turn into full blown rejection. This is where you meet Mr. Diabetes the II, he will change your life forever if he decides to shelter in your body from irresponsible and excessive cosumption of sugar and other like "simple" carbohydrates.
> 
> That is your endocrine physiology lesson for the day! Remember, things aren't as simple as they seem. It is safe to say 9 glasses of milk is too much.



Wouldn't that insulin response from the sugar in milk actually be somewhat helpful strictly in PWO shakes then?

I can't imagine you'd be killing yourself (inducing type II diabetes) if you were consuming a max of 20g of high-GI carbs daily, right??


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

Zinthar said:


> Wouldn't that insulin response from the sugar in milk actually be somewhat helpful strictly in PWO shakes then?



Yes, that is true. A controlled and timed secretion of insulin can be used to benefit the muscle tissue through quick nutrient transport after a workout, which is prime time for such a process. That is a very popular concept. 



Zinthar said:


> I can't imagine you'd be killing yourself (inducing type II diabetes) if you were consuming a max of 20g of high-GI carbs daily, right??



There are too many factor's to answer that definitively(most important factor being genetics), but generally that should be definitely be fine for your average person. It is when things are carried into excessive in which they start to degrade the body. Being aware of what you eat is huge when trying to protect yourself from such a disease.

There is some statistic I heard, not sure of it's validity, but it said that within a generation 1 in 3 people will have diabetes if things continue the way they do.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> arnt u the 1 that posted how good skim milk is PWO?
> And concenring rbst..Its been proven to b completly safe.. Aint nuttin wrong with milk.. If its the sugar ur worried about ur pretty hypocritical considering that ALL carbs turn to sugar in ur blood.


You got to fucking kidding me.  First of it's been proven by the company that MAKES rBST.  They are biased.  Of course they are going to say it's safe.    No big fat DOH on that one.

Second of all, yes, 1/2-1 C. organic skim milk pwo is good.  Read that.........1/2-1 Cup ORGANIC SKIM MILK.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

GI is garbage.  GI doesn't mean shit.  You need to compare GI to GL to even make it remotely worthwhile.


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yes, that is true. A controlled and timed secretion of insulin can be used to benefit the muscle tissue through quick nutrient transport after a workout, which is prime time for such a process. That is a very popular concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



milk has a very low gi rating..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> milk has a very low gi rating..



Again



Jodi said:


> GI is garbage.  GI doesn't mean shit.  You need to compare GI to GL to even make it remotely worthwhile.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

slowly turning into the worst thread ever.


----------



## chico1st (Aug 8, 2007)

oh man i have two cups after working out, which i now think is too much, and im cutting 

i also have a normal PWO shake (milk + protien powder) after cardio... is that not allowed?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No offence to you Akira, but I will use your example here cause it applies to many people including myself sometimes.
> 
> It amazes me how many people shrug off potential Health side effects in favour of convenience.  We are only given one life, and yes the body is pretty good at maintaining its health.  But why push your luck?



I was really asking Jodi cuz I have never really know the reasons behind why one would choose organic over...regular?

Ill have to research "rbst" to see what it is cuz I sure as hell dont know.  Post links, Ill surely read.

I drink milk like its water.  And I have since birth, so Id say its important to know.

I wonder if extremity should be balanced here..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

Am I understanding that if I drink Skim Milk (regular), Ill die or live a horrible fitness filled life?


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Seriously. Nobody knows what the hell you're talking about AKIRA.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sorry I posted this thread...just thought it would be interesting to see how many people actually drank a glass of milk...I see a lot of stress and anger.  This is the shit that takes years off people's lives.  Don't waste your life over milk n cookies


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Am I understanding that if I drink Skim Milk (regular), Ill die or live a horrible fitness filled life?



Obviously not just gauging off what you've already achieved.

I'll go ahead and get crucified for this one, but I need to speak my mind here. Often times I see these threads become very black and white, there are no exception to the rules what so ever. If you break the rules you will immediately gain 50lbs and develop diabetes or some other terrible disease. Its Milk people, skim at that, organic or otherwise. If your using a cup of skim in your shake its not going to kill you. Hell if your bulking it may be to your aid to get away from the skim, but thats another point all together.

The small amount you could be damaging your potential outcome by drinking the milk, versus without isn't worth the grief. Its not like your at 6% or 16% body fat from drinking a glass of milk a day. Lets lighten up a little.

...and yes P now this is officially the worst thread in IM history.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Obviously not just gauging off what you've already achieved.
> 
> I'll go ahead and get crucified for this one, but I need to speak my mind here. Often times I see these threads become very black and white, there are no exception to the rules what so ever. If you break the rules you will immediately gain 50lbs and develop diabetes or some other terrible disease. Its Milk people, skim at that, organic or otherwise. If your using a cup of skim in your shake its not going to kill you. Hell if your bulking it may be to your aid to get away from the skim, but thats another point all together.
> 
> ...



Ah. I get it now.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Obviously not just gauging off what you've already achieved.
> 
> I'll go ahead and get crucified for this one, but I need to speak my mind here. Often times I see these threads become very black and white, there are no exception to the rules what so ever. If you break the rules you will immediately gain 50lbs and develop diabetes or some other terrible disease. Its Milk people, skim at that, organic or otherwise. If your using a cup of skim in your shake its not going to kill you. Hell if your bulking it may be to your aid to get away from the skim, but thats another point all together.
> 
> ...



Nobody is claiming 50lb weight gain or diabetes. We are talking about the Hormones and drugs used by the manufacturing companies.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nobody is claiming 50lb weight gain or diabetes. We are talking about the Hormones and drugs used by the manufacturing companies.



This isn't mad cow we're dealing with.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tis your health.  You only get one chance.

Ignorance of our body as a society has lead us to the state we are in today.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

You have got to be fucking kidding me.  You guys are the ones that turn this into an all or nothing thing.  You guys are the ones that claim the black and white.  How many fucking times have I said milk PWO is good?  A lot I think.  However, I am very aware of the chemicals and hormones used in today's milk which is why I recommend organic.  This has only changed in the past 10-15 years.  You want to fuck with your body then by all means, pump shit into it.  I don't give a fuck what you guys do.  We are here to tell you the differences and better options.  You don't want to take our advice...........again, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You have got to be fucking kidding me.  You guys are the ones that turn this into an all or nothing thing.  You guys are the ones that claim the black and white.  How many fucking times have I said milk PWO is good?  A lot I think.  However, I am very aware of the chemicals and hormones used in today's milk which is why I recommend organic.  This has only changed in the past 10-15 years.  You want to fuck with your body then by all means, pump shit into it.  I don't give a fuck what you guys do.  We are here to tell you the differences and better options.  You don't want to take our advice...........again, I don't give a fuck.



You need to calm down, its advise, people can take it or leave it. Why get so worked up?


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Tis your health.  You only get one chance.
> 
> Ignorance of our body as a society has lead us to the state we are in today.



I'll give you that, along with laziness complacency. Overall we're becoming a very a technologically based society where things are done for us and automatic. Every thing is made easier and hands free, our technology is dictating a very lazy life and we're shocked????


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> You need to calm down, its advise, people can take it or leave it. Why get so worked up?


Oh I'm calm.  I just said I don't give a fuck.  What bothers me is that you claiming it's either black or white and this is not the case.  You don't like our advice, don't take it.  Do what you want with your body because I only try to advise of better choices.  You don't want to believe me, fine, go read on your own.  I just don't like us being accused of "our way or no way".  That is not the case by any means and lately I've seen that thrown around a lot.  Don't read it if you don't like but I'm not changing the way I give advice.  I will always show the better options out there and what you do with it is your choice and not my problem.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2007)

Back on topic.

I have a cup of regular skim with a bowl of Kashi Go Lean about 3-4 times a week, and another cup with my PWO 4 times a week.

After reading this thread, I am going to remember to check out the rsbt free skim milk, and forget the rest .


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I have a cup of regular skim with a bowl of Kashi Go Lean about 3-4 times a week, and another cup with my PWO 4 times a week.
> 
> After reading this thread, I am going to remember to check out the rsbt free skim milk, and forget the rest .


Good idea 

Hood, Shamrock Farms, Horizons to name a few all have rBST free milk   Even Starbucks has changed their milk to rBST free!  Major grocery companies like Bashas, Albertson's, Fry's, Demoulas, Shaw's, Hannaford, Stop N Shop, Kroger and Publix are all making sure to offer the hormone free milk as well.  Some of them are even switching completely over so they won't even carry rBST milk anymore.  Eventually it will change everywhere as the long term effects are known more and more.  

Sort of like the whole Trans-fat thing.  We (fitness enthusiasts) knew about it long before it caught on with the general public and FDA..........


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Obviously not just gauging off what you've already achieved.
> 
> I'll go ahead and get crucified for this one, but I need to speak my mind here. Often times I see these threads become very black and white, there are no exception to the rules what so ever. If you break the rules you will immediately gain 50lbs and develop diabetes or some other terrible disease. Its Milk people, skim at that, organic or otherwise. If your using a cup of skim in your shake its not going to kill you. Hell if your bulking it may be to your aid to get away from the skim, but thats another point all together.
> 
> ...



Thanks for picking up on my sarcasm  

"I was laying it on pretty thick."


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Seriously. Nobody knows what the hell you're talking about AKIRA.



 My sarcasm or my questions?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> My sarcasm or my questions?



It didn't appear to be either to me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

I just want to thank Jodi.  

If you had told me rBST was something I should avoid 24 hours ago, I'd have told you there was no way I was giving up roast Beef Sandwiches w/ Thai sauce.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh I'm calm.  I just said I don't give a fuck.  What bothers me is that you claiming it's either black or white and this is not the case.  You don't like our advice, don't take it.  Do what you want with your body because I only try to advise of better choices.  You don't want to believe me, fine, go read on your own.  I just don't like us being accused of "our way or no way".  That is not the case by any means and lately I've seen that thrown around a lot.  Don't read it if you don't like but I'm not changing the way I give advice.  I will always show the better options out there and what you do with it is your choice and not my problem.




This thread is exactly an example of whats been talked about in other threads. Its all nice nice until somebody challenges the statement with a question. Then its fuck this, and fuck that.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks for picking up on my sarcasm
> 
> "I was laying it on pretty thick."



Its what I do....

This is your brain 
This is your brain on milk  

any questions??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> This thread is exactly an example of whats been talked about in other threads. Its all nice nice until somebody challenges the statement with a question. Then its fuck this, and fuck that.


Nobody challenged anything.  People asked questions I answered.  Where the hell was the challenge and what the fuck are you talking about?    You guys are the ones that came in say "oh its all or nothing"


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Its what I do....
> 
> This is your brain
> This is your brain on milk
> ...





I am gonna look up what this rbst shit is in a sec as I drink milk everyday.

Sometimes its not skim either.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It didn't appear to be either to me.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I'll drink my chemical milk, and time willtell whether I drop dead or other wise. 

To the original poster, there is no clear cut answer as to whether this is good for you or not.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Well I'll drink my chemical milk, and time willtell whether I drop dead or other wise.
> 
> To the original poster, there is no clear cut answer as to whether this is good for you or not.


Interesting........I don't recall anyone saying you could die from rBST


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Obviously not just gauging off what you've already achieved.
> 
> I'll go ahead and get crucified for this one, but I need to speak my mind here. Often times I see these threads become very black and white, there are no exception to the rules what so ever. If you break the rules you will immediately gain 50lbs and develop diabetes or some other terrible disease. Its Milk people, skim at that, organic or otherwise. If your using a cup of skim in your shake its not going to kill you. Hell if your bulking it may be to your aid to get away from the skim, but thats another point all together.
> 
> ...



I never claimed people would develop diabetes from a glass of skim milk. I spend a decent amount of time creating an informative post telling everything like it is, then a post like this comes up. You are being very ignorant here. You are drawing ridiculous conclusions from the very informative posts here.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Interesting........I don't recall anyone saying you could die from rBST



After just reading about it on wiki, I agree.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Good idea
> 
> Hood, Shamrock Farms, Horizons to name a few all have rBST free milk   Even Starbucks has changed their milk to rBST free!  Major grocery companies like Bashas, *Albertson's*, Fry's, Demoulas, Shaw's, Hannaford, Stop N Shop, Kroger and Publix are all making sure to offer the hormone free milk as well.  Some of them are even switching completely over so they won't even carry rBST milk anymore.  Eventually it will change everywhere as the long term effects are known more and more.
> 
> Sort of like the whole Trans-fat thing.  We (fitness enthusiasts) knew about it long before it caught on with the general public and FDA..........



I'm chuggin away!  Woops nevermind, I got mine from Safeway??


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Nobody challenged anything.  People asked questions I answered.  Where the hell was the challenge and what the fuck are you talking about?    You guys are the ones that came in say "oh its all or nothing"



I started it, your quarrel is with me.  You let these other people go.


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 10, 2007)

It looks like this could run and run - hopefully it wont turn into a personal battle though - we're all after the same thing at the end of the day - fitness and strength right?

Anywho - over here in the UK (which sometimes decides its part of the EU and sometimes doesnt depending on whimsy) we had BST banned about a decade ago - having said that the lovely chaps over at Cancerhelp.org say this about it -

BST is actually a natural hormone made by all cows.  Like some human hormones, we can now make BST articifically and it is this laboratory made BST that is given to cows in the USA and many other countries.  There is a human version of this hormone, called human somatotropin or HST.  BST is not the same shape as HST and cannot fit into hormone recpetors in the human body in the same way as HST.  So there is unlikely to be a direct health risk that way.

That's all I have on this one!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats what I read on Wiki too.  I am still not convinced of a "must have" reason for organic milk.

I will ask this though (cuz i really dont know)..on Wiki, it spoke of some organic milks costing as much as regular milk.  Is this ture?  Also, does organic milk last as long as regular milk?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2007)

No offense but Wiki isn't the bible it is written by normal people and there are many errors there.

If you want credible information check pubmed.com or google scholar for studies.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, Id say everything at Wiki is plagerurized anyway.  But JohnnyStead's reference wasnt Wiki.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2007)

I think of it like this........if other Countries around the world have banned rBST due to health risks, then there is more to this than most people know.  Major groceries are banning it, restaurants are banning it.  A lot of the studies for rBST are done by the companies that make rBST.  If that's not biased then I don't know what is.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2007)

I drink a gallon of milk a week and i'm the healthiest human on this damn planet. 

Whole milk > Water any day

P.S. The doctor says i only have a few months to live


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 10, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I drink a gallon of milk a week and i'm the healthiest human on this damn planet.
> 
> Whole milk > Water any day
> 
> P.S. The doctor says i only have a few months to live



As they say in Cali, "woa bra that's hella crazy"


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I would go through withdrawls if I stopped drinking milk. I drink 3-4 glasses of skim milk pretty much everyday.


----------



## KentDog (Aug 10, 2007)

My skim milk consumption varies. Usually about a cup a day though. All of my whey protein shakes are mixed with skim milk.


----------



## Valias (Aug 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> If you want credible information check *pubmed.com* or google scholar for studies.



and/or pubmedcentral, which has free full articles.

PubMed Home

I respect everything Jodi has to say.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 12, 2007)

While in the Navy I used milk as my main source of protein....like 3-5 cups a meal....most of the food was very high in carbs and bad fats....not to mention tasted like shit. I ate very little food and drank a ton of milk. I made a lot of nice gains while in the service. Before my days on the ship and I was still in school a friend gave me a bottle of milk protein he didn't like because of the taste. Well I noticed a huge difference in muscle growth after taking it. And the large servings of milk on the ship was equally good.


As for the hormones in milk. I have a friend who's father is a farmer. Mostly corn but raises beef cattle. Oddly enough over the weekend I was asking him about milk cows and the hormones used to increase the milk level of the cow. I asked him with my own concerns. Mind you he doesn't raise milk cows so there is no reason for im to feed me BS. He said people shouldn't be as worried about it as they are. The added hormone used today is an already exsisting hormone in the cow. They just add more synthetic hormone to increase the production of milk. Like taking test to increase your bodies ability to build muscles.

Either way I drink about 2 gallons a week. If you'll excuse me I have a glass of milk to drink!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2007)

> They just add more synthetic hormone to increase the production of milk. Like taking test to increase your bodies ability to build muscles.


And you think this is healthy?    That statement right there has unhealthy written all over it.  So many people have a such a blind eye because they don't actually believe they are being taken for a ride.  Ce' la vie.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 12, 2007)

i eat whole milk


----------



## danny81 (Aug 12, 2007)

also mark rippetoes recomends you drihk close to a gallon of milk a day


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

I noticed today as I unscrewed the cap of my life-threatening lactose that it says "no artificial hormones."  MacArthur (or is it Mc?) is the brand.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> And you think this is healthy?    That statement right there has unhealthy written all over it.  So many people have a such a blind eye because they don't actually believe they are being taken for a ride.  Ce' la vie.



Healthy for the cow? That is probably questionable....but for us to consume the milk...I'm sure its just fine. its already in it naturally....doubleful since the cow is given more that significant amouts more are put into the milk it produces. I think the big concern is the health of the animal. Its not natural for them to produce milk like that...if anything its bad for the cow. 

That would be like saying if I am taking 500mg of test my semen is no longer healthy to make a baby. Or that my semen would contain a dangerous amount of test.....

The only issue I can see here is with the health of the cow...not the milk drinker....if anything we are only supporting the industries unfair treatment to the cow.


----------

